# Regex, erste ziffern löschen



## erdmulch (24. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber es geht um eine RegEx.
ich würde gerne von einem String die ersten 5 Zeichen löschen.
zb.:
a = 123456789
nachdem der String, der RegEx übergeben wurde, sollte folgendes als Ergebnis erscheinen: 6789
kann mir jemand sagen wie man sowas mit einer regex macht? 
und es geht leider nur mit einer regex.

vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## nillehammer (24. Jan 2013)

Schau mal in diesem gerade aktuellen Thread nach. Da geht es auch um das Löschen/Ersetzen von per Regex gefundenen Stringteilen. Die Beispiele solltest du auf Deinen Anwendungsfall übertragen können.
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/147156-regular-expression-replace.html


----------



## erdmulch (24. Jan 2013)

Leider war da nichts passendes dabei
Ich habe folgende regex angewendet
^.{5} leider werden immer nur die ersten5 angezeigt anstatt ausgeblendet
Kann man sowas überhaupt realisieren?


----------



## Timothy Truckle (24. Jan 2013)

erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> Leider war da nichts passendes dabei
> Ich habe folgende regex angewendet
> ^.{5} leider werden immer nur die ersten5 angezeigt anstatt ausgeblendet
> Kann man sowas überhaupt realisieren?


Hast Du mal in der API der Klasse [JAPI]Pattern[/JAPI] geschaut, was der RegEx macht?

```
^
```
steht für den Zeilen Anfang (weil nicht in 
	
	
	
	





```
[]
```
) und dann sucht er 5 beliebige Zeichen.
Schluss.

Was Du willst wäre mit loock ahead/behind möglich, aber mit Gruppierungen einfacher machbar.

Der Langen rede kurzer Sinn: Dein Pattern muss jetzt noch um einen (in 
	
	
	
	





```
()
```
 eingeschlossenen) Teil erweitert werden.

bye
TT


----------



## nillehammer (25. Jan 2013)

> Leider war da nichts passendes dabei
> Ich habe folgende regex angewendet
> ^.{5} leider werden immer nur die ersten5 angezeigt anstatt ausgeblendet
> Kann man sowas überhaupt realisieren?


Ok, also es gibt die Methode String.replaceFirst(String,String). Die nimmt eine Regex und einen zu verwendendnen Eingabestring entgegen. Wenn Du Deine Regex aus Post#3 dieser Methode übergibst, schneidet sie die ersten 5 Zeichen aus dem String. Das Ergebnis bekommst du als return value. So geht es am schnellsten. Wobei eine der StringsubString-Methoden sicher die bessere Wahl wäre.

Mit Pattern geht es auch, ist mehr Code.


----------

